# Scared to be seen with girlfriend



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

My girlfiend is starting to get more couragous on her bike and starting to crash alot. Lately she has been a walking bruise with her lips busted up and her legs coverd in wounds. I think it is great that is riding more and better than ever before but when people see us together I think they think I beat her up. After only one year of riding see can do a 20 km loop of semi technical single trak in an hour and twenty six minutes soo I think shee is doing great by the way.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

get her some pads for her legs and arms if you are really worried about her. There was a time in my beginners' curve where my hubby was really worried I was going to hurt myself.

formica


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> My girlfiend is starting to get more couragous on her bike and starting to crash alot. Lately she has been a walking bruise with her lips busted up and her legs coverd in wounds. I think it is great that is riding more and better than ever before but when people see us together I think they think I beat her up. After only one year of riding see can do a 20 km loop of semi technical single trak in an hour and twenty six minutes soo I think shee is doing great by the way.


Easily remedied with a t-shirt that reads: I'm not abused, I'm a mountain biker.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*She has pads but*

She has shin and knee pads but wont ware them because she thinks they look too hard core.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> She has shin and knee pads but wont ware them because she thinks they look too hard core.


I have a friend like that. She broke her shoulder and still wouldn' t even wear armor on her motorcycle, let alone her mountain bike because she didn't think she was "good enough". I FINALLY talked her into wearing armor and it really helped boost her confidence and prevent injuries. It took about 2 years of nagging though... It really makes no sense if you think about it - if you're a beginner you NEED the armor, but lots of beginners are afraid they'll look like they're dressing above their skill level. IMO, if you've bled there, you've earned the right to wear armor to cover that spot if you want!


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

*Too hard core!?*



Johnny Hair Boy said:


> She has shin and knee pads but wont ware them because she thinks they look too hard core.


It's funny that she doesn't think her cuts/bruises are not "hard core"--those are more of a broadcast of a hardcore rider than armour would be any day!

Actually, I felt a bit like her when I started Dh'ing. I didn't avoid the knee and shin pads, just the full armour. I just didn't think I was at the level where I needed them. My boyfriend nagged me to get some prior to a trip to Mt Ste Anne. I resisted and resisted but he finally convinced me that with my new FS bike I would be starting to ride faster and eventually I would really need it. On our first day at Ste Anne, I took such a huge header that I would have been out for the rest of the season (never mind the weekend) had I not had full armour on. Instead, fully protected, I got up with just a small scratch/bruise on my leg where I didn't have armour. I was soooooo happy he convinced me to do that. And he got the satisfaction of being right. ;-)

The best side benefit though, was the increased confidence. Knowing that I could survive the worst kind of crash let me take more risks (i.e. let go of my brakes) and build my skills. As the other poster said, it's the beginners who benefit the most from armour. I hope you can convince her that people will see her as "protected" rather than "hardcore" if she wears her armour.

Mary Ann


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a friend who was thrown from a horse. She hit the ground face first with her Smith Toasters taking a blow from a sharp rock intent on poking her eye out. The shades slid on the pointy rock and she ended up with a huge cut on her forhead, something like 11 stitches. Plus all the other bruising and black eye stuff. She was REALLY lucky the polycarbonite lenses worked and protected her eyes.

Later that night she and her BF were out to dinner after spending all day in the hospital and she could tell everyone was staring and thinking he beat her up. They finished their meal quickly and left to whispers but once at the truck he ran back inside and told everyone how she was hurt and that they ought to be a shamed of staring and whispering.

When she found out what he had done he was her hero. 

Buy her some pad and tell her you don't want to get your ass kicked because someone else's misconception. 

BTW, Smith glases RULE. Total warrenty replacement plus an extra pair. Story and pictures included.


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> but when people see us together I think they think I beat her up.


IMHO what other people think is highly overrated!

I chuckled too over the "hard core" concern. What could look more hardcore than all that extremity carnage?

I started wearing full armor even for XC riding within a few months of taking up this sport. It was totally true for me that I needed protection all the more when my skill level was lower. I confess that I often go with out the chest protector anymore unless I am downhilling, but I still find full coverage helmet, and leg and arm protection mandatory for me.

Even with full armor there is no predicting when the next nasty hit is gonna get you. A tree branch came in between my helmet and glasses last Saturday with this as the result.

John W.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Yuck!*


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*You're the problem*

Obviously, you're just not trying hard enough when you ride, or you'd be covered in bruises too. Then everyone would think your gf gives as good as she gets. 

Spike



Johnny Hair Boy said:


> My girlfiend is starting to get more couragous on her bike and starting to crash alot. Lately she has been a walking bruise with her lips busted up and her legs coverd in wounds. I think it is great that is riding more and better than ever before but when people see us together I think they think I beat her up. After only one year of riding see can do a 20 km loop of semi technical single trak in an hour and twenty six minutes soo I think shee is doing great by the way.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks! I'm trying to convince my wife to get some upper body armour for riding the Whistler bike park. I emailed her your post and a link to this thread.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*So what would be good body armor to start with?*

I am very nervous and scared going down hill or going over other scary obstacles. I hit my brakes way too much and then fall, even though I know that is what makes me fall. Should I just go with leg armor to start with? is one brand better than another? am I going to pass out from heat stroke in this weather?


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

A few of years ago, when I was starting to ride faster and subsequently falling all the time stage, I would get huge bruises. I showed a dinner plate size one on my thigh to the guys I work with, and explained how I got it, but I don't think they belived me because they offered to beat up my husband for me! 
I've shown them pictures of me riding so they belive me now but they still jokingly offer to beat him up when my legs are particularly cut & bruised.


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Easily remedied with a t-shirt that reads: I'm not abused, I'm a mountain biker.



oh girl you come up with some good ones!
last week i was wearing my shin gaurds and my husband looked at me and said " don't you think thats a little much?" No, gear is good, and i am not a beginner. i have my share of mtb beatings and scars that last forever. it sounds like she wants to do the big stuff, but tell her to take baby steps, she will build her confidence faster if she keeps the rubber side down!!  
lis


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> I am very nervous and scared going down hill or going over other scary obstacles. I hit my brakes way too much and then fall, even though I know that is what makes me fall. Should I just go with leg armor to start with? is one brand better than another? am I going to pass out from heat stroke in this weather?


I like the 611 4x4, the size start at XS which is good. Anything with neoprene or hard plastic with full coverage is going to be hot. Old hockey/skate pads that just cover the front may be the coolest stuff to wear, temperature wise. I got both because most of my wipe outs are one of 3 ways.... either I go over sideways and land on my knees, or I land on my elbows, or I land on both.

For me there's a huge difference in a few dings/scrapes/bruises to show off and major skin loss and damgage that take long time to heal.

formica


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Amazing and quite freaky that the cornea has no blood vessels! That must have hurt like hell.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

formica said:


> I like the 611 4x4, the size start at XS which is good. Anything with neoprene or hard plastic with full coverage is going to be hot. Old hockey/skate pads that just cover the front may be the coolest stuff to wear, temperature wise. I got both because most of my wipe outs are one of 3 ways.... either I go over sideways and land on my knees, or I land on my elbows, or I land on both.
> 
> For me there's a huge difference in a few dings/scrapes/bruises to show off and major skin loss and damgage that take long time to heal.
> 
> formica


hmmm, well I see them in s, m and large but I am not sure what size to get. the website does not say how to size yourself. I am 5'7", 130 ~ what do you think?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> hmmm, well I see them in s, m and large but I am not sure what size to get. the website does not say how to size yourself. I am 5'7", 130 ~ what do you think?


heh, go by how big around your calves are, I'm 5-3, 130 ( hmm, that doens't look so good next to your #s!!) and I have S but they barely fit around my nice muscular 14" calves.

~formica


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

formica said:


> heh, go by how big around your calves are, I'm 5-3, 130 ( hmm, that doens't look so good next to your #s!!) and I have S but they barely fit around my nice muscular 14" calves.
> 
> ~formica


my calves are about 13.5 so I guess a small. (I promise I carry most my weight in my bloody hips like most women ~ I am skin and bones up top)


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

*Had to explain a similar bruise once...*



oldbroad said:


> A few of years ago, when I was starting to ride faster and subsequently falling all the time stage, I would get huge bruises. I showed a dinner plate size one on my thigh to the guys I work with, and explained how I got it, but I don't think they belived me because they offered to beat up my husband for me!
> I've shown them pictures of me riding so they belive me now but they still jokingly offer to beat him up when my legs are particularly cut & bruised.


To my doctor during my annual check up. Only it's a replacement doctor because my regular doc is not there. There I am, in the stirrups, and the doctor, her resident (why do they always have one of those during the intimate exams) and the nurse (the more the merrier I say) are eyeing my HUGE thigh bruise. I figure I'd better mention something before they start giving me the 20 questions routine, so I mention that I was biking and caught my handle bars on a tree and wiped out.

I could tell that the nurse and resident asking themselves how hell I could do that (they're thinking I'm riding a bike path) but the doctor asked me where I ride. I said "Bromont" and to my surprise, she asked "which trail?" So I said, "Bonzai" and then she said, "Oh, you're a hardcore rider--we usually ride the Extra Light." Talk about a surreal experience to talk mountain biking with a doctor who knows the trails I ride, when she just previously figured me for being abused.

;-)


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

*Don't mention it!*



CraigH said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to convince my wife to get some upper body armour for riding the Whistler bike park. I emailed her your post and a link to this thread.


I would definitely encourage her to get some. I have the Dainese gladiator. Worth every penny!


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

I just tell inquiring people that I'm a self abuser. Sometimes I follow with the truth, but I love the look on their faces when I say that.......


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

connie said:


> I have a friend like that. She broke her shoulder and still wouldn' t even wear armor on her motorcycle, let alone her mountain bike because she didn't think she was "good enough". I FINALLY talked her into wearing armor and it really helped boost her confidence and prevent injuries. It took about 2 years of nagging though... It really makes no sense if you think about it - if you're a beginner you NEED the armor, but lots of beginners are afraid they'll look like they're dressing above their skill level. IMO, if you've bled there, you've earned the right to wear armor to cover that spot if you want!


When I was beginning, I fell quite a bit (and I still fall a lot) and sometimes ended the ride with a bloody knee or two. I finally got some Veggie knee pads from 661. Not only have they protected my battered knees from further scarring, but they really gave me a boost of confidence - they took away my the fear of falling.

I felt funny and out of place at first wearing them, but the first time I fell right on the kneepad, it sure felt better than on bare skin! Now they're as normal to me as a helmet would be.


----------



## SinglePivot (Dec 30, 2003)

*bloody eye, leg that looks like its about to fall off...*

I'm going to go puke now.

thanks a lot.

-Sp



steve3 said:


> Well, this feels worse than it looks. So, I wear shorts and people think I have the flash eating virus, or something. Runs straight up to my crotch. I'd be proud to tell people my girlfriend did that to me.
> 
> Obligatory female content: Christine was a real trooper after I got hurt. I was writhing in pain and all she could think about was getting an ice cream


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

formica said:


> I like the 611 4x4, the size start at XS which is good. Anything with neoprene or hard plastic with full coverage is going to be hot. Old hockey/skate pads that just cover the front may be the coolest stuff to wear, temperature wise. I got both because most of my wipe outs are one of 3 ways.... either I go over sideways and land on my knees, or I land on my elbows, or I land on both.
> 
> For me there's a huge difference in a few dings/scrapes/bruises to show off and major skin loss and damgage that take long time to heal.
> 
> formica


They had some 4*4 on sale for $20 so I went ahead and ordered them! Thanks for the tip formica =)


----------



## Xtreme_Pink_Racing (Jul 20, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> They had some 4*4 on sale for $20 so I went ahead and ordered them! Thanks for the tip formica =)


What about XC racers? What do you wear. My Dad has been on me about getting some padding for training rides. I tend to ride tougher trails during training than I do in races and that is when most of my falls happen. I was looking at teh Veggie pads? anyone tried them


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Yea what he said


----------



## porterjack (May 10, 2004)

*veggies*



Xtreme_Pink_Racing said:


> What about XC racers? What do you wear. My Dad has been on me about getting some padding for training rides. I tend to ride tougher trails during training than I do in races and that is when most of my falls happen. I was looking at teh Veggie pads? anyone tried them


I just got the veggie knee guards and the chicken wing elbows. Have yet to use them, but I like how they feel. They're not too big and bulky, and they're neoprene so they're soft. I also have some of the Fox Comp elbows- I hate them though, they slide down my arms.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

my good pal has veggie skins and they get really hot and sweaty. Neoprene does not breathe, at all.They do look comfy, but when she takes them off she has rivulets of sweat and dust running down here legs. Plus the leg ones dont have a knee cover.

Extreme Pink, my personal opinion is that pads for XC racing is overkill and kind of silly. How many racers do you see wearing pads? Are your training rides techncial with a big penalty for a bad line? ( rocks, etc) 

I'm not a beginner, and I only wear pads when trying something new, or where if I make mistake I could get really hurt. You know, like horrible off camber rocky switchbacks that I want to keep trying until I get it right, or when I go to Canada to fall off the skinnies, or when I'm following my DH buddies. I used to wear them a lot more and as I built confidence they spend more time in the car or on my pack than they do on my body. I ride XC almost all the time, tho I have been known to follow some of my Dh friends on gravity runs, where we all pad up.


----------



## CarolinaGrl (Apr 9, 2004)

steve3 said:


> Well, this feels worse than it looks. QUOTE]
> 
> It looks pretty bad. That easily wins the worst-bruise-I've-ever-seen contest. How did you do that?


----------



## DrLeah (Jan 19, 2004)

*too funny*

Good thread!!

I have a couple things to add:
1...to wear or not to wear....when we're doing a "training ride" which is technical XC, I don't wear my armour. I'm not going to wear it when racing, so I need to get used to not having that layer. It's also stinkin' hot and pedalling seriously for more than 1 hour with the shin guards on gives me rub spots on my legs that usually hurt more than any bruises I get. Having said that, there was a training ride we did a month or so ago and I fell down the sides of tight switchbacks twice....hard enough the 2nd time to dent my bike....but I don't think the armour would have helped much. If we're doing "fun" rides, my personal rule is that if I'm taking my full face helmet and using my flat pedals, then I'm wearing my armour. Darn spikes on the pedals do as much damage as the rocks etc I might land on.

2....beaten woman syndrome....absolutely, can totally sympathize with this. Even wearing my leg armour, I still get tons of bruises on my upper thighs, and even sometimes on my tummy. Last time I was at my Dr's office she had to pick and choose the places she was going to palpate cuz I was so banged up. But she knows what I do, so it's not a big deal. It's actually more of a "problem" when I go to the gym - it's an all-woman facility and nobody there really knows me in terms of other activities, so I do get some long stares if I'm particularly banged up. I was at a friend's wedding right after the last race I did and I had wiped out in the gravel right at the end and had yucky big road rash from my knee to my ankle - of course I was wearing a dress that only went to the knees....I think I grossed out a lot of people there!! 

I try to resist telling people what to do eg. common question at the start of some rides is "should I wear my armour" and I NEVER say yes or no - we're all grown-ups so make your own decisions. If I tell you "no, don't bother, it's just {insert appropriate "easy" trail name here}" and you wipe out and hurt yourself, then I'll feel responsible.

Just my more than $0.02.

Have a great weekend!! Long weekend for us Canadian folks!!


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

hey hows everyone? I am new to the board and just thought I would add that when I started DH my husband told me that I had to get pads I refused at first then he said he wasn't going to take me unless I did.. So I did and I was so glad because my second run I ended up over my handle bars. Not sure if I would wear all my protection for XC but its up to you. My husband was out for a ride around the city once with just his bucket helmet on and ended up smashing his face up good and we spent 8hrs in emergency.. So you never know when you will need your pads etc..


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, I don't know how I found myself in this thread, but I saw a familiar sight...

Johns "monster-eye"

That's what happens when people go riding with me.

I never seem to have such drastic things happen to me, so one day I think that I am going to just explode or something......

sorry about the eye-cross posting!



BTW, I swear I didn't beat him up!


----------



## porterjack (May 10, 2004)

formica said:


> my good pal has veggie skins and they get really hot and sweaty. Neoprene does not breathe, at all.They do look comfy, but when she takes them off she has rivulets of sweat and dust running down here legs. Plus the leg ones dont have a knee cover.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Update on the Veggie Knee Wraps- they suck in hot weather. Formica is right- they don't breathe, and though they do look comfortable, they're not comfortable when you're sweating and it's 90 deg. out. I think I will still keep them around, because I can ride all winter here in GA, and may break them out again when the weather is cooler and I'm practicing skills on the rocks..


----------



## Baldone (Jan 13, 2004)

*We need a poll*

We need to post a poll with the eye picture and the butt bruise. 
State that if they HAD to choose to get the butt brusie or the eye gouge which one would they prefur happen to them.

For me I'm still not quite sure!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> She has shin and knee pads but wont ware them because she thinks they look too hard core.


Lee thinks that too so he also goes without;


----------

